# Pt-141



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

ok found another peptide that actually works!!! 

 If you have not tried this you need to!! Like cialis on steroids and works for both men and women!!

 here is more info for those interested

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremelanotide


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 7, 2012)

ok, when did you get this stuff? Holding out on your sis!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

I just did some about 2 hours ago to sample and man oh man!! when Karen gets home she is going to get lucky


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 7, 2012)

lmao! I have heard about this stuff before...what else is it used for besides sex? lol


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

(formerly PT-141) is a compound under drug development by Palatin Technologies as a treatment for female sexual dysfunction, hemorrhagic shock and reperfusion injury


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 8, 2012)

What is the recommend it dose for this pep?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting... Imma look into it some more


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmmm, I think I could slip this in my gals drink some how


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

Will like to see the reconstitution and dose post in here.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, im going to take a hit for the team and give this a try tonight. I know its tough, but someone has to do it. I'll let you know tomorrow if the stuff is any good.

The recommended dose is 2mg with a SubQ pin. If you inject, it takes 2-3 hours to feel the effects im told. 

My only concern is that tomorrow is my legs and squat routine - and im thinking i might get a major leg workout tonight...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Well, im going to take a hit for the team and give this a try tonight. I know its tough, but someone has to do it. I'll let you know tomorrow if the stuff is any good.
> 
> The recommended dose is 2mg with a SubQ pin. If you inject, it takes 2-3 hours to feel the effects im told.
> 
> My only concern is that tomorrow is my legs and squat routine - and im thinking i might get a major leg workout tonight...



you should prepare your lady friend for this one.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 22, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> you should prepare your lady friend for this one.



Is that snickering i hear in the background? 

Actually i spoke to the wife about using it and she is willing to try the nasal version but doesn't want to go near an injection. Im going to try it out as a shot tonight just to see how well it works, and then when i order the nasal kit i can compare the effectiveness.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

What a trooper...


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, took 2mg about two hours ago. So far all i've noticed is that i got a bit of a flush across my face and upper chest. Its noticeable, but not a problem.

We'll see what happens next.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok. This stuff is the bomb. Its absolutely unbelievable. Its worth trying.

I took 2mg at 7pm last night. By 10pm didnt notice much except a bit of a blush across my face and upper chest. Then over the next 90 minutes there was a building feeling of pressure (not unpleasant at all) down below - at the base. By 11:30 i was ready to go - i could have punched a hole in drywall. 

Sex was awesome - i could have gone all night. I usually last a long time when on cycle, but i had the energy and stamina to want to go forever. 

This morning i woke up with the most impressive case of morning wood that i've had in years. And i was ready to go - in fact i was hot to go right away. Which was a bummer because my wife and i had a training session at the gym at 7:45. But when we got back from the gym there was no way on this earth she wasn't getting nailed. And even though that was just an hour ago, i could easily go again.

I would recommend this if you are taking your wife away for a weekend - it will certainly make for a hot hot date. 

In my case, it took about 4.5 hours to kick off. Im curious to know if id taken it a little earlier whether the feeling of wanting to go to bed would have kept building - because if it does, it would be insane. Fortunately id checked in with my wife a couple of times during the day before doing the shot - because i dont know what i would have done if we didnt have sex. 

Now - the drawbacks. There are just a few.

1. You need to take this about 4-5 hours before sex - and so you have to plan it out. In my case 4 hours was not much different, but 5 hours was a noticeable difference. I think this is an experience that you dont want to put a clock on - its better just to let things progress in their own time.
2. It suppresses appetite. So if you are bulking (which is what im doing now), then dont expect to be able to eat much. I woke up not hungry, and i was not hungry after working out which is unusual. I hope this does not last too long.  
3. It caused me a very mild feeling of an upset stomach - sort of in the diaphram/liver area. It wasn't bad, but if you know the feeling you get just as you are getting a stomach flu, then its like an extremely mild version. Not enought to put you off the sex, but it will also contribute to you not wanting to eat. 
4. And about three or four times during the night, my protein shake wanted to escape - which i've never experienced before. Not a total barf, but just a little "lets check to see if we can escape the hatch". My recommendation, dont eat a lot. 
5. This morning at the gym, i was flying the flag at full mast. Couldnt get it to back off. I had to keep a jacket on for a while just to cover up. I asked my wife if she could notice and it was like "You cant miss it." You will get hard, even when you dont want too. It is like being 18 again. 

Would i do it again - absolutely. But next time i've already told my wife that PT141 and a hotel room is what i want for Christmas.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 25, 2012)

All right. Took this peptide for another spin last night. Was still awesome - but i changed the timing.

Previously dosed at 7pm and was in bed doing my thing by 11:30pm. 

This time i took it at 5pm to see what would happen. By the time we went to bed it was 10:30 and i was in the mood but the wife was tired. She told me to wake her up in an hour. Well, i went off to sleep and at 12:30pm i woke up totally horny and needing it like NOW. There was no mistaking it - my body was switched on and in lust and it was not going to switch off. I woke her up for sex and had 45 minutes of mind blowing fun. At the end i was exhausted and dripping with sweat. 

This second time there was none of that slight nausea/gut twinge that i had the first time. And even the first time it was barely noticeable. 

I've still got three doses left in the vial - and i have to say im looking forward to finishing them off!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 25, 2012)

i need to get some for the wifey, i dont have an issue and can fuck at a moments notice, her, well lets just say she is going to get her hormones checked to see if they exist!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 25, 2012)

j2048b said:


> i need to get some for the wifey, i dont have an issue and can fuck at a moments notice, her, well lets just say she is going to get her hormones checked to see if they exist!!



Sorry to hear about your wifes lack of interest. My wife looses interest if i hit it too frequently. But she knows how much i love it and gives it to me most times i want it. Its the best part of being married. She just wishes i would get to the promised land sooner. Being on cycle makes it take for ever. Then just as you see the light at the end of the tunnel somebody bloody goes and moves it and you gotta start going for it all over again. I think i gotta lower my steroid doses.

This product also comes in a nasal spray kit, great if your wife has an aversion to needles, but is curious to try something just to see if it works. Im going to order the nasal kit myself so that my wife and i can take it at the same time. There is no way she will do a shot. But i think i can get her to do a spray... The nose spray is supposed to act quicker. In my last trial with a shot, it was 7 hours from the time of administering until i was insanely horny. I hear the spray is like 1-3 hours.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 25, 2012)

Pm me the site u get that nasal spray! We will try it out! Yay!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2012)

id be weary of the spray......


inj all day for good results.


----------

